# Kangol Does His Thing



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My Babies



























Sitting like that makes him fall asleep.... Weirdo









Spoiled little baby dogs









Patiently sitting in my lap and waiting for treats from his favorite teller at the bank









My kid cracks me up. I told him to go get his shoes and bring them to me outside. He came out wearing 1 slipper and 1 of my brother's ski gloves. lmmfao









Brayden dressed himself last Saturday. How to Train Your Dragon pajama top with wings, plaid shorts, and my older brother's Wellingtons from Ireland that he wore when he was like 6. I love this little boy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL love the clothes he picks , and that glove lol he prepared for it all  Is kangol ever in any other position? lol he sooo funny sittin like he does.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That dog cracks me up! And Brayden is getting so big! Cute boys!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Love it! They're both too cute!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LOL love the clothes he picks , and that glove lol he prepared for it all  Is kangol ever in any other position? lol he sooo funny sittin like he does.


That was a rhetorical question about Kangol I think right? lol 
They CMTFU Thank you, Rangel Dangel.



Shes Got Heart said:


> That dog cracks me up! And Brayden is getting so big! Cute boys!


Thanks, Megalodon.... Getting those clothes together for you this weekend.



kodiakgirl said:


> Love it! They're both too cute!


Thanks girl!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Omg they're so cute together!!Dang Brayden looks like he grew! little cutie


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Your dog cracks me up!!! He is such a weirdo LOL! And as for mr. Brayden.......he is a HAM!! I love the glove on his foot picture LMAO!! Silly boy


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

are you sure Kangol isnt half human? lol... he cracks me up  brayden is so handsome!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hahaha, I love it. Your two are adorable together, they remind me of the two we have at home. The human works to sneak things to the dog and get him in trouble.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the pics 
Brayden is so cute and Kangol is hilarious


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I LOVE Kangol, does he put himslef like that or do you do it?
Your little boy is the cutest!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

"I LOVE KANGOL" - Molly & Annie


Brayden is too freakin' CUTE, and funny!
AWESOME pictures!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG I LOVE Kangol, does he put himslef like that or do you do it?
> Your little boy is the cutest!


I was wondering the same thing Lisa.lol

Kangol sitting there,junk all hanging out everywhere.He's probably thinking to himself 'yea that's right ladies,you see the package,you know you want some'.He's posing for his many "girlfriend" pitties here on gp.
Love the pics of your boy.He's a handsome little man.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

There's Kangol! I love that dog!! haha so much personality 

And wow, your boy is handsome!! The 1 slipper, 1 glove is hilarious! You might have to show that to the girls he's going to being home to mom some day


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome! You can tell those pics of Kangol were taken before noon...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ava is all hot and bothered now lol. I love the one of kangol at that bank lmao. I would have no problems stealing him he would probably sleep through it lol.


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Kangol is so funny! I just love how he sits! Hahaha 

Your son has quite a sense of style! I can't wait to see how he dresses when he's older! Lol!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ashes said:


> Omg they're so cute together!!Dang Brayden looks like he grew! little cutie


Thanks, Ashes! He has grown soooo much.... and personality is out of this world!



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Your dog cracks me up!!! He is such a weirdo LOL! And as for mr. Brayden.......he is a HAM!! I love the glove on his foot picture LMAO!! Silly boy


Thanks, Shanon!



circlemkennels said:


> are you sure Kangol isnt half human? lol... he cracks me up  brayden is so handsome!!!


lol he thinks he IS human. I don't have the heart to tell him the truth. 



Celestial88 said:


> Hahaha, I love it. Your two are adorable together, they remind me of the two we have at home. The human works to sneak things to the dog and get him in trouble.


lol Brayden is always sneaking things to Bobo....



Mach0 said:


> Love the pics
> Brayden is so cute and Kangol is hilarious


Thanks, Freddie!



performanceknls said:


> OMG I LOVE Kangol, does he put himslef like that or do you do it?
> Your little boy is the cutest!


Thanks, Lisa! He does that all by himself!



brandileigh080 said:


> "I LOVE KANGOL" - Molly & Annie
> 
> Brayden is too freakin' CUTE, and funny!
> AWESOME pictures!


Thanks, Brandileigh!



dixieland said:


> I was wondering the same thing Lisa.lol
> 
> Kangol sitting there,junk all hanging out everywhere.He's probably thinking to himself 'yea that's right ladies,you see the package,you know you want some'.He's posing for his many "girlfriend" pitties here on gp.
> Love the pics of your boy.He's a handsome little man.


lmmfao Dixie! Thank you!



Eric said:


> There's Kangol! I love that dog!! haha so much personality
> 
> And wow, your boy is handsome!! The 1 slipper, 1 glove is hilarious! You might have to show that to the girls he's going to being home to mom some day


Thanks, Eric! I love those little boys. Definitely keep life interesting.



aus_staffy said:


> Awesome! You can tell those pics of Kangol were taken before noon...


lmmfao Scott you are soooo right!!!!!



Sadie said:


> Ava is all hot and bothered now lol. I love the one of kangol at that bank lmao. I would have no problems stealing him he would probably sleep through it lol.


HAHAHAHAHA You are right though he would sleep right through it!!!


SemperFiGirl said:


> Kangol is so funny! I just love how he sits! Hahaha
> 
> Your son has quite a sense of style! I can't wait to see how he dresses when he's older! Lol!


Thanks girl!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love the wellies!

You babies are so cute!!!

Gargamel hates regular treats the bank has so I always high tail it out of there shoving it in his mouth and drive off before he spits it out, lol. I feel bad when he does it to their face. and when I try and give it back they make me feel like I am evil for not allowing it, lol. I try and explain he does not like regular treats, that he is spoiled and only eats the biscuits I make him, and they don't get it, lol.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

he is such a ham lol


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh! LOVE IT! Classic WD pose!    These pictures never get old Lauren.. I still crack up every time I see them, I swear.. haha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> love the wellies!
> 
> You babies are so cute!!!
> 
> Gargamel hates regular treats the bank has so I always high tail it out of there shoving it in his mouth and drive off before he spits it out, lol. I feel bad when he does it to their face. and when I try and give it back they make me feel like I am evil for not allowing it, lol. I try and explain he does not like regular treats, that he is spoiled and only eats the biscuits I make him, and they don't get it, lol.


Hahaha I love you know what Wellies are! Many people don't. They came from my mom's friend who is from Ireland in like 1979. Can't believe how well they have held up. 


DirtyD said:


> he is such a ham lol


Thank you!



AdrianVall said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh! LOVE IT! Classic WD pose!    These pictures never get old Lauren.. I still crack up every time I see them, I swear.. haha


Thank you, Adrian!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

You must get a video of him getting up on the couch...I wanna see that start to finish. It is so funny how he always sits like that - many of his positions/expressions are sooo human-like!


----------

